# dart frog lighting



## marlinmero (Apr 14, 2011)

ive hit a wall at lighting. i was going to just use an extra light fixture off my saltwater aquariums fefugium. but was told that would probably put off to much UV and would hurt the dart frogs. he was trying to get me to but a 2 uv buld and a heat lamp. which i think will look tacky. anyone have any ideas on lighting?


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

What kind of light were you going to use from the fuge? Glass will filter out the UVB (not that a little would hurt anyways) but the real issue would be heat if it were a halide or high wattage PC.

Pat


----------



## marlinmero (Apr 14, 2011)

patm said:


> What kind of light were you going to use from the fuge? Glass will filter out the UVB (not that a little would hurt anyways) but the real issue would be heat if it were a halide or high wattage PC.
> 
> Pat


its a 36watt pc daylight 7100k


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

So UV is a non-issue. I think it would actually work well, but like I said, you'd have to keep an eye on how hot it gets. And you can also go back and tell your local salesman he is quite misinformed if he's trying to sell you heat lamps for frogs.

Pat


----------



## marlinmero (Apr 14, 2011)

the heat off the pc is enough? or what should i use for heat?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

You should be okay without extra heat. Dart frogs should do just fine at room temps. (upper 60's to upper 70's)


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah if anything it could be too much heat, not too little. Darts are good without any heating lamps and high 60's-70's are perfect; getting into the 80's is risky and can be quite deadly sometimes. If the tank temperature is too hot, then raise the light up a few inches or even get a fan to blow underneath the lights and blow the heat away. That light should be more than enough, and honestly if the salesman gave you that kind of advice, whether intentionally trying to get you to buy more or just honestly misinformed, he is very confused and take his advice with a grain of salt. I suggest searching or asking here if you have any other questions.
Good luck!
Bryan


----------



## marlinmero (Apr 14, 2011)

alrighty cool saves me a couple bucks. he was trying to say it would put of to much UV and burn the frogs since they dont ever really get direct sun. thin skinned i guess. he admitted he didnt know much about dart frogs. but was going off of what he knew about tree frogs i guess. Didnt really trust him so thats why i asked you guys. good ole petsmart


----------

